# Oldmill wood stove



## hooskvarna (Jan 11, 2017)

Lookingfor any info I can get on this oldmill woodstove, looked some stuff up on Google about it and couldn't find much, as of right now it's not hooked up but I'd like to use it in my uninsulated barn and I believe I got it for a steal at $50 but at that price I'm wondering if there's something wrong with it. Thanks all! (More pictures can be provided but there's notmuch else to it, no markings etc.)





Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bholler (Jan 12, 2017)

Do you have the draft caps for on the doors?


----------



## hooskvarna (Jan 12, 2017)

bholler said:


> Do you have the draft caps for on the doors?


Yea, they were just off at the time.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 12, 2017)

Cant go wrong for $50 unless you think you are getting a super efficient stove.


----------



## hooskvarna (Jan 12, 2017)

That's what I'm thinking, the guy I bought it from seemed like it wasn't worth a whole lot or there was something wrong, so looking for more info on it etc. I've had a few people comment "you don't know what you have" sorta stuff, as far as price, $50+gas money+elbow grease+two cans of high heat paint, so I'm hoping he just legitimately didn't have time for it.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bholler (Jan 12, 2017)

hooskvarna said:


> That's what I'm thinking, the guy I bought it from seemed like it wasn't worth a whole lot or there was something wrong, so looking for more info on it etc. I've had a few people comment "you don't know what you have" sorta stuff, as far as price, $50+gas money+elbow grease+two cans of high heat paint, so I'm hoping he just legitimately didn't have time for it.


Yeah they are not great stoves in that they are not efficient at all but they are solid old heaters that can put put a bunch of heat.  To do so you will go through lots of wood but for $50 you did good.   Make sure you install it safely it needs 36"" of clearance to combustibles and burn dry wood it will work better.


----------



## hooskvarna (Jan 12, 2017)

I've seen guys modify their stoves with secondary burners but I'm not too sure how to go about that or if I should for that matter but since it's heating a barn that could be ALOT of wood!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bholler (Jan 12, 2017)

hooskvarna said:


> I've seen guys modify their stoves with secondary burners but I'm not too sure how to go about that or if I should for that matter but since it's heating a barn that could be ALOT of wood!


Honestly I have seen lots of old stoves like yours that were modified in many different ways and for the most part the only ones that I have found to be of much benefit were a simple baffle.  Most of the burn tubes don't do a thing.  There is allot more to designing a secondary combustion stove than just putting some air tubes in there.   And at the price of stoves like the englander 30 nc I dont see that the work involved for the little bit of benefit is worth it.  But that is just my opinion I could be totally wrong.


----------

